# Glittler Poofer bottle



## mommycarlson (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi All, 
I have searched the forum and can't find what I'm looking for. I've seen many videos on YouTube where people "poof" glitter on their soap with a bottle that has a spout on it.  Can someone please tell me what this bottle is and where I can get one?  Also, I have seen mini pitchers that are used for mixing several different colors into soap batter, I  can't find them anywhere, any ideas?  I would suppose they hold about 2 cups.  Thank you so much!
Beth


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 23, 2016)

I can't help you with the pitchers but most of the "poof bottles" are condiment or glitter dispensers. You can find the condiment dispensers at Walmart in either the out doors section or they have some larger ones in cake decorating. The smaller ones I imagine would be in the craft section. (Personally, I use a salt shaker but that decision was based on finding sale items)


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you BattleGnome!


----------



## osso (Nov 24, 2016)

https://bescented.com/shop/clays-powders-additives/mica-pigment-colors/puffer-bottle/


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you Osso!


----------



## osso (Nov 24, 2016)

No problem, was just looking for one myself!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Nov 25, 2016)

I think these are the pitchers you're looking for: 

http://www.midlandhardware.com/166982.html

These are by far the best price! They stack to save space and can be cleaned very easily. I think I have 9 of these. There's a "bulk ordering" option at the bottom where you can buy 6 for twenty cents cheaper per container.


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you Galaxy!


----------



## earlene (Nov 25, 2016)

mommycarlson said:


> Hi All,
> I have searched the forum and can't find what I'm looking for. I've seen many videos on YouTube where people "poof" glitter on their soap with a bottle that has a spout on it.  Can someone please tell me what this bottle is and where I can get one?  Also, I have seen mini pitchers that are used for mixing several different colors into soap batter, I  can't find them anywhere, any ideas?  I would suppose they hold about 2 cups.  Thank you so much!
> Beth



Steph's Micas & More does group buys and has those long-spout pitchers as well as some other items useful for color mixing.  

You can also use a small make-up brush to lightly dust soap with sparkly mica.  Personally, I think it's a bit less messy.  But I could be wrong, as I've only used a brush and have not tried a squirt bottle for that purpose.


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you Earlene.  I have only dusted glitter on soap once, but seeing people effortlessly "poof" it on soap in videos I knew that I needed one of those little bottles.  We must be really close to each other, I'm in Eastern Iowa right on the border of Illinois!


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 1, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I think these are the pitchers you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.midlandhardware.com/166982.html
> 
> These are by far the best price! They stack to save space and can be cleaned very easily. I think I have 9 of these. There's a "bulk ordering" option at the bottom where you can buy 6 for twenty cents cheaper per container.



Galaxy, I just bought a dozen from a guy on eBay that were less than $3 each.  I can't seem to get either of the hardware stores under $4 each with shipping.  (Oops, the price went up a hair since I bought, they work out to a fraction of a cent above $3 now.)  Shipping took a week.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/391618736773?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

